# what did you do for the rest of the day after basting?



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I couldn't find it.

I'm all in a tizz because I have just had a call to say I am going in on Wednesday for my second IUI. Last time I came home and put my feet up afterwards for the rest of that day and the next day. This time I am due to go to London (I live in Bristol) for a work event on the Wednesday evening which would mean pretty much leaving an hour or two after my IUI. I would quite like to go to the work event.

What did you do? did anyone go straight back to work afterwards on the day, or did you all rest up at home?

All advice gratefully received!

Thank you

JaneyPie
xxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I've only had the one..last Saturday.  I had it done about 11.30 am and then put my feet up and rested for the day.  I went out on Saturday night for dinner which was about a 10 min walk away.  Did get twinges in the ovary area so I wanted to take it easy after that.  From what I've read though, if you feel OK then there is no reason why you shouldn't go back to work or go out.  At the end of the day we all get up and get on with it after   and it's really the same thing...

Interesting to see what others say.


----------



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi JaneyPie

I had my 1st IUI on a Friday afternoon. Nurse said to carry on as normal so I came home, put feet up for an hour waiting for DH to come home from work.  Had a bit of   and then went out with my friends (laid off the alcohol tho).

Although my 1st didn't work, so I can't directly relate anything to that, but I didn't have any pains or anything and I didn't stress too much as I had distractions.

Sorry i can't be anymore help - good luck with it all tho   

Lyns x


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I think both times we went out for lunch and shopping in Oxford as we live over an hour from the hospital. I just carried on as normal but I remember thinking OMG I have a strangers sperm up my bits LOL


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to laugh at that post Moo as I felt like that too with the donor sperm.  I'm glad to see it worked for you though.  Hurrah


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

On my 1st IUI that was unsucessful I came straight home and did nothing.
On my 2nd IUI that was sucessful I had to sprint for my train as I was about to miss it. Then I spent that evening and the rest of the week showing my cousin from aus around london, I was jumping on and off tubes and did more running for trains and even went clubbing! A week after basting it was my sisters wedding and I was cheif bridesmaid so I was obviously very busy with that and had a fair few glasses of champagne!
If it's going to work and result in a BFP then a night out at a work event isn't going to change anything, but if you are really worried maybe make up an excuse to not go. Hope this puts your mind to rest  

Best of Luck
xxx


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks girls, all very helpful. Made re chuckle re the other man's swimmers!

I think I will go to the event, but not stay over and do the meeting the next day. I'll come home instead - that way I don't have to carry my extra overnight bag and can come home and maybe work from home the next day.

Just taken my trigger shot, so hoping my follies get a last minute burst of growth.

Good luck to everyone else.

JPxxxxx


----------



## irishgirlie (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck for Wednesday JP.  Then you can join the 2ww club...


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks irishgirlie.


----------

